# which credit card



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Im after a credit card which I can use and pay off in full each month and get rewards on, Tesco give clubcard points but just wondering if anyone else has suggestions?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Id give a vote for tesco. Ive got 13 months on purchases, think its 15 atm. PLus the amount of vouchers i get, its well worth it!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Think it was American Express or MBNA that did one where you got rewards to use on petrol and supermarket shopping.

Edit: Heres there link, you get cashback for petrol and supermarket...

http://www.mbna.co.uk/credit-cards/mbna-american-express-cash-back/index.html


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you want air miles go for the Lloyds TSB joint credit and Amex card. Got like 1,500 air miles for first purchase on the Amex card.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Does everywhere accept amex nowadays? Seen lots of shops in the past refuse them


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Does everywhere accept amex nowadays? Seen lots of shops in the past refuse them


No, despite what they like to tell you. MBNA issue a companion card for Amex card accounts. I think its a Visa but could be mastercard issued on the same account.

The idea is if you go somewhere where they dont accept amex, you whip out the companion and pay on that so the purchase is against the Amex account.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

centenary said:


> No, despite what they like to tell you. MBNA issue a companion card for Amex card accounts. I think its a Visa but could be mastercard issued on the same account.
> 
> The idea is if you go somewhere where they dont accept amex, you whip out the companion and pay on that so the purchase is against the Amex account.


so you would still get the cashback?

considering just going for the tesco card as i get all my petrol from them


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

LLoyds american express
you get airmiles


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Natwest have launched something called "World Points" or something along those lines,

Spend £1 = Get 1 Point, its a poor return though @ about 2500 points for a £10 reward.

I'd stay away from Amex, so many places reject it now.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Reason Amex is rejected is due to the high transaction fees and the amount of time it takes to actually get the money. They make everything more expensive and difficult for a retailer.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I Have an M&S CC at the moment 15 months 0% on purhaces and balance transfers.

Also have a Tesco one that gives club card points and is 12 months 0%


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Goldfish card for me - points do indeed make prizes. Albeit less prizes now per pound


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

If your after a balance transfer I believe Brclaycard are doing a 24 month one - obviously depending on credit rating etc etc


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're after a cc to pay off in full then you may as well look at the reward type credit cards so you can benefit from it. M & S and tesco regularly get top votes. No point getting interest free ccs if you're paying them off in full anyway. 

Best bet is have a look on money supermarket.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Would also be interested in this, will be paying everything off in full, just wondered what benefits I can get from cards?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Would also be interested in this, will be paying everything off in full, just wondered what benefits I can get from cards?


Air miles, cashback, rewards, discounts etc. Best having a look on offers on money supermarket

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/credit-cards/


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> Air miles, *cashback*, rewards, discounts etc. Best having a look on offers on money supermarket
> 
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/credit-cards/


Something I've often wondered, do they really give you cash back, as in give you money for just using the card? If I paid £100 on there they will give me a £ or so back for nothing?

I'm on MoneySupermarket now btw


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

got myself a barclaycard now with the barclaycard freedom reward scheme


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

What included in that Hoikey?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

1% cash back on purchases at certain retailers (a lot of them) and then 0.5% cash back at shell. only used it once at shell so far so can't comment on how good its going to be for me.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

So is it like I say, you spend £100 in a retailer, put it on your credit card, they give you £1?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

yup, basically.


----------

